# Nickname for Phoenix (girl)?



## JerseyRose

I really want to name my dd Phoenix but I can't decide what to nickname her, as I like being able to use a nickname because I never had one growing up.

I hate Phi Phi so definitely not using that.

What do you like more Nicky, Nix, Nixie, Phi, Pheeny?

Any others you can think of that have a good ring?


----------



## minties

I like Pheeny and Nickie!


----------



## MUMOF5

Phi or pheeny


----------



## Vonn

What about Phina (Fina)? It's a little softer. That is a tough name to shorten!


----------



## staralfur

Nix or Phi.


----------



## JessyG

Phi or Nixie would be my go to nn.


----------



## stiletto_mom

Nix.


----------



## FaithyJ

I like Nix !


----------

